# Netgain Throttle POT



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey, my throttle died so I installed another HEPPA POT, but I am still getting a throttle fault.

The display shows the two signals coming from the pot are a max of 4.5 on CHAN 1 and 2.5 on CHAN 2.

A friend of mine has the same Netgain controller with heppa throttle and display and says his shows 4.5vdc on both channels at full throttle.

The data sheet for the pot I had bought and installed in the throttle shows it should be 2.5 and 4.5 at max.

I have another throttle on order, but till then, can anyone else look and see if the voltages are near 4.5 at max throttle?

Thanks!


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

Ryan says my friends throttle POT is an earlier model that used the same voltages.


----------

